# Dog with open cyst in tail?



## StormySar

My 11 year old Maltese has always had a cyst on his tail for as long as we can remember. He's never gotten bigger but has always been quite large. The original vet we took him to said it was no big deal, so we left it alone. 

Fast forward years later and we notice yesterday it had opened. There was a pus-like substance with a yellow core deep inside with a clearish white pus. There was some blood mixed in, but not as much as I would have expected for as deep as it is.

My husband betadine-swabbed and packed with neosporin then wrapped it for the night. Today at the vets we were told it would never close and his tail needs to be amputated. She said she'd seen these before and they never, ever close. 

I have googled open cysts on dog tails and it seems they are quite common. Now, I dont know what kind of cyst this is yet, the vet didn't run any tests after she deemed it impossible to treat.

I think we need a second opinion. Cysts, in general, seem to be treatable from what I've looked up so far.

What are some things I can try around the home to get this to heal? He is on antibiotics. We were considering a soak in epsom salts to help draw out the pus - would that help or hurt?

We're at the point where anything is better than nothing, and only have a short time to act as I'm sure this is causing him pain. I can't shell out over $1500 to dock a tail on an 11 year old dog - I simply don't have it, and if I did I'm not sure I'd spend it anyway. 

Any ideas that I could try to help the opening heal and close?


----------



## Bearfootfarm

> I can't shell out over $1500 to dock a tail on an 11 year old dog -


There's no reason something so simple should cost so much.
I'd shop around for another Vet


----------



## HilltopDaisy

Well, if you go to a different vet for a second opinion, it will help you to make an informed decision.


----------



## Molly Mckee

I'd definitely get another opinion. I would wash the wound with betadine twice a day, and use antibiotic ointment to pack it with. Keep it covered to keep it clean. Stay on the oral antibiotics. When we had a horse with a cyst on her poll we did all of this and also iv antibiotics. We had had it removed twice surgically, and using all three types of antibiotics at the same time was the key to getting her well when the surgery didn't work.

I like Terramycin Eye ointment--expensive, $12.00 to 18.00 for a 1/8 oz tube- but it is pretty safe, can be used almost anywhere and you don't use much at a time. I've used it on everything from people to new born puppies and kittens. You can find it at many feed and Tractor Supply or some pet supply stores.


----------



## Narshalla

I agree -- get a second opinion. I helped treat a cyst on the tail of my grandparents' Boston Terrier which healed just fine after a month or so, and never reoccurred.

Boston Terriers, for those who don't know, have very, very short tails, so the cyst was, literally, larger than the rest of his tail.


----------



## Minelson

I can understand why the tail has to go...there probably isn't enough tissue there to close with after the removal of the cyst. Not a lot of tissue to work with on a tail. But the price is way over the top so I would call around for a better price. 
Your only other option is to keep it clean and wrap it so it doesn't ooze all over the house. (((hugs)))


----------



## SFM in KY

Oddly enough I'm dealing with the same thing with the German Shepherd we got at the animal shelter last spring. Open cyst on the tail, we've tried several different things the vet suggested and it doesn't heal, getting very slowly slightly larger. She has to be spayed as well so will have the tail issue resolved when the spay is done next week.


----------



## pumpkinlady

I have recently gone thru this with one of my dogs. You will need to think about either having the tail amputated or putting your dog down when she shows signs of when it's time to go over the bridge. 

I think the main reason the cyst won't heal is the the "feeder" isn't feeding the cyst anymore. That is why it has opened up and started draining. The tissues is dieing and will continue to. The opening will get larger and start to smell. This is what I found to happen with my dog anyway.

2nd opinions can't hurt so worth getting one. I am sorry you are going thru this and understand how hard it is to figure out what is the best.


----------



## Sededl

I would look around for a different vet. Even if it was a few states away! 1100 dollars is awful steep, at least around here. I could afford to drive aways for that. Just my two cents. Good Luck and I hope you find something for your poochy!!


----------



## gapeach

I found this on another forum:

My dog produced a sebaceous cyst on the higher part of his tail. There was no indication it was there until it ruptured and I discovered blood mildly spurting from the cyst. A trip to the Vets detailed what it was and treatment. The recommendation was to use hydrogen peroxide, cut 1/2 with water to clean it, once daily, and keeping the cyst area bandaged and covered. This article was helpful and relieves any stress I felt when seeing the blood stains.


----------



## Minelson

I checked at the vet clinic where I work today...tail amputation would be about $100. Granted we are in a low cost area....but still, $1500 seems way out of wack. 
My mom lives in AZ and had 2 radiographs done on her cats leg on Fri. $300. By us it would be $60 for 2.


----------



## gapeach

It seems extremely high to me and especially since a Maltese is such a tiny little dog. I wish that vets had a list of their fees. I know I have been blown away when I would walk in with a sick dog and all the tests plus meds would add up to be around $1000.


----------



## GrannyCarol

I have a cyst I chose not to have removed, every few years it gets nasty for a while. I soak it to bring the pus up and put antibiotic ointment on it and it clears up again. I think Epsom salts is a good idea, I may try that myself next time. It's a bit ugly, but not particularly painful. I wouldn't panic over it. I second the advice to get another opinion on treating it, both the price and the treatment (though I haven't seen it, so can't be sure about that) seem pretty high to me. Just my opinion!


----------

